Ask HN: HNers, What have you invented that you or your family uses? - mkagenius
======
DamonHD
myradbot.com

[http://www.earth.org.uk/LED-homebrew-
nightlight.html](http://www.earth.org.uk/LED-homebrew-nightlight.html)

